# 2 ipod , un ordinateur!



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

Est 'il possible de faire monter 2 ipod differents sur le même ordinateur et créer des liste differentes por chacun des ipod?

mercii!


----------



## ficelle (30 Avril 2004)

no problemo !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

et comment fait'on?


----------



## ficelle (30 Avril 2004)

on les branches !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en même temps ou pas...
as you want.
evite simplement de leur donner le même nom


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2004)

.....i a t'il dans ce cas 2 bibliothèque ds itunes pour les 2 ipod ?


----------



## BulgroZ (30 Avril 2004)

Non, c'est la même bibliotèque.
Si tu laisses l'iPod charger toute la bibliothèque (option par défaut), les deux iPod auront évidemment le même contenu.
Mais tu peut aussi choisir les listes de lectures présentes dans chaque iPod, et du coup c'est chacun pour soi !
L'avantage, c'est que si tu as beaucoup de morceaux communs, ils ne sont stockés qu'une fois sur l'ordinateur.
Le défaut, c'est qu'il faut construire les listes de lecteure ad hoc, et surtout les faire vivre à chaque ajout de musique dans iTunes.
Mon fils et moi avons chacun un iPod, et tout cela marche très bien.

Cela dit, si les deux iPod ont vraiement très peu de morceaux communs, il est plus simple d'utiliser un compte utilisateur pour chacun. Il y aura alors deux bibliothèques iTunes complètement indépendante.
(Vu les goûts de mon gamin, et les miens, cela finira peut être un jour comme ça...).


----------



## ficelle (30 Avril 2004)

non, une seule librairie.
en passant la synchro en manuel, tu peux assigner des playlist differentes à chaque iPod.


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2004)

ah ah!!!
si chaque iPod es en mode transfert manuel(a parametrer, on a le temps cocher et decocher les morceau que l'on ne veux pas sur l'autre... c juste un peu plus long!)
Mon pere m'a achetere mon iPOd + la moitié de mon argent, et on partage 1 iPod pour 2...


----------

